# MADRID | Levitt | 100m | 25 fl | U/C



## Fabrega (Jun 22, 2008)

Oncisa abandon the proyect years ago then sold one of the lots to Levitt, who kept the design of one of the twin towers. Finally after years of wait prep work has begun.


----------



## Fabrega (Jun 22, 2008)

From the spanish forum



potipoti said:


> está difícil hacer las fotos desde la carretera, no hay buena perspectiva, pero se ve la excavadora sobre el terreno...


----------



## Fabrega (Jun 22, 2008)

Another update from the spanish forum



dragener said:


> Una pequeña exclusiva:


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

Not sure about this project. The area seems dead and the project will keep that trend.
The architecture is good, the urbanism isn't.


----------



## Fabrega (Jun 22, 2008)

This is currently under construction but the tower as suffer a change, a cheaper design. Still no word on official height.


----------



## Fabrega (Jun 22, 2008)

From the Spanish forum, this might move to urban developments still no word on official height. 


potipoti said:


>


----------

